

Optimizing for pearls, not sand - erehweb
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2011/06/optimizing-for-pearls-not-sand/

======
sundarurfriend
> We now limit users (and IP addresses) to a maximum of 6 questions per day
> and 50 questions per month.

StackExchange (especially StackOverflow) usually relaxes restrictions based on
reputation, and I feel this would be a perfect place to do that. I find it
strange that they've stated this one simply as a universal rule.

